
SoftBank-backed Zume Pizza to lay off up to 80% of its staff: Business Insider - throwaway5752
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-zume-pizza-layoffs/softbank-backed-zume-pizza-to-lay-off-up-to-80-of-its-staff-business-insider-idUSKBN1Z5257
======
golem14
It would be a pity. Their pizza is pretty decent, compared to some
alternatives.

